# Waterfowl Hunting on Chesapeake Bay



## OldArmy (Jun 18, 2008)

Anyone know the regs for hunting ducks/geese on the Bay? Not from a permanent blind, just me and a canoe... I know there are few WMA's, but wanted to get everyone's thoughts. Access points? Would be coming from Washington, DC area...

Thanks in advance! - Trace


----------

